# A few scape's in one place (scape #3 page 3)



## tim (25 Mar 2016)

Morning folks, purpose of this thread is for me to try a few different scape's and plant's etc etc all in the same tank, so i thought it best to keep them all in the same thread 
Tank spec's as we all like them 
ADA 60p on a tmc cabinet
jbl cristal profi 900 with cal aqua glassware
co2 jbl reg with co2 art inline glass diffuser
lighting for now 3x14w t5NO (wanting to swap this out for led but not 100% which)
cheap plant substrate as i had it laying around 
ferts EI 
No setup pic's unfortunately as this scape was chucked together to use up excess plants from some heavy duty maintenance on my 3ft tank.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/FeqvfL]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/75628789@N02/
timyapp, on Flickr[/URL]
planted with micranthemum monte carlo and echinodorus tennelus.
cheers for looking


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2016)

Nice idea...and off to a great start.
...chucked together


----------



## John S (25 Mar 2016)

Troi said:


> ...chucked together



Yeah, wish I could chuck together things like this.

You really should put more effort in Tim


----------



## mlgt (25 Mar 2016)

Looking forward seeing it grown in 

Now the real work starts. Trimming!


----------



## BexHaystack (25 Mar 2016)

John S said:


> Yeah, wish I could chuck together things like this.



Ditto


----------



## Joe Turner (25 Mar 2016)

Fantastic wee scape, really like the sense of scale with the Tennelus!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Mar 2016)

Looking great tim  added to FB Gallery


----------



## tim (31 Mar 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking great tim  added to FB Gallery


Thank you !


----------



## tim (17 Apr 2016)

Quick pic after water change this morning while the equipment was still out,
[url=https://flic.kr/p/GcM953]Untitled by timyapp, on Flickr[/URL]
it's all growing pretty quick, MC has weekly - bi weekly trims just to keep it short, tennelus has been cut right back after week 2 and is growing back nicely, diatoms have been biting hard the last week or so, sticking to 50% wc every other day at the moment, may add some shrimp may not, don't see this scape being very long lived i'm finding it quite boring , 
as always cheers for looking


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2016)

Now it's maturing I could see this working extremely well in a shallow also


----------



## Nelson (17 Apr 2016)

Really nice tank .Looking forward to the next one already .


----------



## tim (17 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Now it's maturing I could see this working extremely well in a shallow also


Totally, if the tank was only 30cm high it'd be much better, 50kg of landscape rock in the shed but none that really went together for that Classic iwagumi look 


Nelson said:


> Really nice tank .Looking forward to the next one already .


Thanks Neil, me too  hopefully another month or so and I'll get a decent enough final image from it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Hi Tim,  Simply Stunning


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Now it's maturing I could see this working extremely well in a shallow also



Hi Troi, It would look cool in a shallow with Dragon stone as it soak up water and has natural planting holes


----------



## tim (8 May 2016)

Hi folks, not had much time lately for any of my tanks due to unexpected life matters, this scape is suffering from diatoms, BGA, GSA on hardscape little staghorn in the Monte Carlo, won't have much time for the next couple of weeks either needless to say some maintenance is required 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludvig_swe (8 May 2016)

Nice soothing layout. Great texture on the rock aswell. Maybe invest in a twinstar if you dont have time for algaes?


----------



## tim (14 May 2016)

No twinstar for me I could rescape the whole tank for the price of one 
Diatoms are slowing down, added a few mixed cherry shrimp I got a very good price on gsa persists on the rocks but I'm growing to like it  
Quick phone pic before I waterchange and scrub in the morning 



Scapes really not bringing me joy, not enough height for the tank, not enough plant varieties, I will see it through untill it's all grown in well but I'm looking forward to stripping it down 
Cheers for looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (5 Jun 2016)

Quick update iPhone pic



Still a bit of algae hanging around, still not much time for more than a weekly water change, Monte Carlo desperately needs a cut back this week, 
Cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2016)

Looks nice from the pics but I can understand your heart not being in it. You could always go for one of the twinstar look a likes, the chihiros or whatever it is called. I've put one of their fish health ones in the big tank. Is nice quality. Whether or not it works is another thing lol...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (6 Jun 2016)

tim said:


> Diatoms are slowing down, added a few mixed cherry shrimp I got a very good price on gsa persists on the rocks but I'm growing to like it


read this as



> Diatoms are slowing down
> added a few mixed cherry shrimp
> I got a very good price on gsa - persists on the rocks but I'm growing to like it





It made me   






tim said:


> Scapes really not bringing me joy,


Why not change up some plants now ... or add wood ... or ....


----------



## tim (18 Jun 2016)

Quick pic after Saturday morning waterchange




Seems the shrimp are reluctant for me to rescape this tank, too many little ones to count (or catch ) and still more berried females to go, aiming for a rescape around end of August, have a small tank setup ready to transfer the shrimp into, cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (19 Jun 2016)

Nice and clean scape! Well done.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Tim looking great mate


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2016)

Morning folks, this is still a pita,  lack of time, co2 fluctuations etc etc leave me with a few algae issues to sort out before rescape, the shrimp holding tank has been going for a couple of months now, slowly being populated with shrimp caught by the skimmer  quick pic of the shrimp tank,



Cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (14 Aug 2016)

Afternoon folks, have been getting this one back on track, waterchange every couple of days removing as much algae as possible, swapped the skimmer out for an eheim universal 1048, running the co2 through this pump has allowed a lower rate of injection with better distribution, have carried out a final trim this morning, 2-3 weeks and this scape should be done.



Cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2016)

Evening folks, this was rescaped over the last couple of days, Mrs Tim wanted the tank moved to make way for the Christmas tree , hoping to make more use of the height of the tank with this scape and back to my comfort zone of minimal hardscape and lots of plants. 
I phone pic for now 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (27 Oct 2016)

Whats the tall plant ?.


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2016)

Hi Neil, it's a mix of polygonum sp. Sao paulo and murdannia keisak.


----------



## Manisha (27 Oct 2016)

tim said:


> Evening folks, this was rescaped over the last couple of days, Mrs Tim wanted the tank moved to make way for the Christmas tree , hoping to make more use of the height of the tank with this scape and back to my comfort zone of minimal hardscape and lots of plants.
> I phone pic for now
> 
> 
> ...



Bah humbug...


----------



## tim (28 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Bah humbug...


Indeed,


----------



## tim (5 Nov 2016)

Two weeks in usual wood fungus appearing, 


Scrubbed and removed with each water change, limnophillia reached the surface so the longer stems have been cut back and replanted 



Same with the polygonum which broke the surface and is starting to take on its submersed red leaves



Plan to add some moss to the wood once the fungus has stopped growing and maybe some microsorum mini, 
Cheers for looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2016)

Overdue update on this scape, changed the light for a chiros a series, bit stronger than I was expecting  this coupled with a busy couple of weeks and a co2 leak via the bubble counter led to a mass staghorn out break, long story short spot dosing with easycarbo and increased w/c's its back on track, few pics
Mc now staghorn free



Ranunculus invasive as usual 



Hydro Japan now growing flat



Trying to get the best out of the moss, keeping it clean and compact at the moment,



Really like the polygonum, though not sure it fits the scape



Maybe iron deficient rotala ?



Haven't added a clean up crew just yet, may have a mass move around of the plants so won't add critters until I've made my mind up.
FTS



Cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

Hi Tim, Love the rescape   polygonum sp. Sao paulo  I have it too boy is it a fast grower


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim, Love the rescape   polygonum sp. Sao paulo  I have it too boy is it a fast grower


Thanks Roy, polygonum sure does grow fast, only the second time I've used it in a scape, first time round it melted away after its first trim, this time round its back at the top of the tank within a week, not as red as I would like but that maybe down to the colour rendition of the lights or lack of iron ?


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2017)

Few pic's, decided to keep a few x ray tetra in this scape, added today,



They seem to have strange tail fins, at first I thought it was fin nipping but I've called in to the lfs over the last week and it's apparent the whole batch have this 3 lobed tail fin.
Penthorium looking good and growing fast,



Added a few crypts to the tennelus area for colour contrast,



Little colour showing through on the rotala,



Murdannia keisak has taken forever to start to establish, beginning to look good now, 



FTS excuse the black tape along the front glass trying to kill off some blue green algae, my theory was sunlight but as we haven't had any in the uk for a month or two, I now think it's possible tank light reflection off the cabinet as the tank doesn't cover the top completely and bga has disappeared from my 90cm now there's no sunlight.



Cheers for looking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2017)

Very very nice


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jan 2017)

Hi Tim, Nice looking fish  Scape looks wonderful


----------



## tim (4 Jan 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very very nice


Thank you Tim, has a bit of growing to do.


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim, Nice looking fish  Scape looks wonderful


Thanks Roy, the fish seem to be settling in nicely.


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2017)

Morning all, quick warts and all update, had some co2 issues, unnoticed cracked diffuser then a struggle getting co2 dialled back in has led to plenty of algae back, BGA, GSA, diatoms some filamentous diatoms in the moss staghorn, just BBA missing and I think I'd have the complete set 









Needless to say I will be increasing water changes etc
X-ray tetra all settled in 



Looking to add some amano's once my lfs has them back in stock
Still doesn't look too bad from a distance 



Cheers for looking


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c (29 Jan 2017)

Gorgeous looking tank! Great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2017)

aaron.c said:


> Gorgeous looking tank! Great work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Aaron.c
Slowly getting on top of this scape issues, finally managed to get some amanos last week too so hopefully algae should be in decline soon,



 
Day off tomorrow so planning filter, Lilly pipe clean and water change,
Cheers for looking.


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2017)

Gave this  a massive trim last week, will be a few weeks before it grows back in, seem to be getting on top of the issues finally, need all the background plants to thicken up now and it'll be time for a rescape


----------



## Doubu (11 Mar 2017)

It's looking great and there's SO much plant mass! If you're still noticing some algae issues a few weeks later, you may want to raise the light a few inches up. Worked for me!


----------



## tim (22 Mar 2017)

Plants are growing back in, some stubborn bga along the front glass, but on the whole algae issues in decline,


 
Cheers for looking


----------



## tim (16 Apr 2017)

Scape has become an overgrown mess due to lack of time and lack of interest lately, easier to rescape than sort out 


 
Moved the livestock to my 90cm tank and redid the tank Saturday, less plant varieties should hopefully lead to a little less maintenance, pics will follow once the water has cleared,
Cheers for looking


----------



## tim (17 Apr 2017)

New scape



Needs a bit of a tidy up and I have some moss to wrap on lava rock to soften the dragon stone to sand area, time to let it grow in, cheers for looking


----------



## Million (18 Apr 2017)

Once again, a lovely scape - you're on a roll!


----------



## tim (10 May 2017)

Million said:


> Once again, a lovely scape - you're on a roll!


Thanks Million,
Scapes  growing in slowly, rotala is very green at the moment, diatoms and a bit of staghorn in the moss so I'm keeping the light low for now, added some ricardia amongst the dragon stone.
Quick I phone pic


 
Cheers for looking


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

Nice redecoration 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (12 May 2017)

Tim,

Earlier on in scape 2 I think you switched from the surface skimmer and used an external eheim pump (1048)  with inline CO2.   Just wondering why you swapped back? It was something I had been pondering.

Have enjoyed reading through your tank develop, you make it look too easy 

All the best.


----------



## CooKieS (12 May 2017)

Well done!


----------



## tim (12 May 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Tim,
> 
> Earlier on in scape 2 I think you switched from the surface skimmer and used an external eheim pump (1048)  with inline CO2.   Just wondering why you swapped back? It was something I had been pondering.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment  it's never easy  I found the eheim pump though excellent for flow and distribution of co2 contributed to some algae issues as it has no prefilter to catch detritus, impeller chopping up all the muck it removed and spreading it back round the tank, I would use the method again but I would fit an external or internal sponge prefilter.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (12 May 2017)

Thanks for getting back to me.

I'd pondered using it with the eheim prefilter or something similar so that would hopefully deal with detritus before it returned to the tank but cheers for the pointer.

Have to say though I like the look of your glass skimmer/intake.  In fact I've been sitting catching flies for the past wee while just staring at the FTS its superb.  Have you removed the pinnatfida or is it just settling in?

Cheers


----------



## tim (14 May 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> I'd pondered using it with the eheim prefilter or something similar so that would hopefully deal with detritus before it returned to the tank but cheers for the pointer.
> 
> ...


The glass skimmers are great, though a little bulky but I find they don't catch shrimp and fish like my eheim skimmer. The pinnatadifida melted unfortunately, along with staurogyne it's a plant I don't seem to be able to grow.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 May 2017)

Coming a long nicely and it looks immaculate, despite the algae...it must be hiding


----------



## Eduard18 (14 May 2017)

Scape's looking nice 
I understand your frustration about H.pinnatifida, I've been there; I had good results with the following combination: strong light, strong current, pressurized CO2, and using a long term fertilizer from DRAK Aquaristik : Ferrdrakon Power; good results meaning this :



 

As for Staurogyne, also it's described as a hardy plant, it needs a very nutritious substrate and it takes a veryyyyyyy long time to adapt 
About the foreground I feel that the sand doesn't complement very well the dragon stones; I would crush a large dragon stone to pieces, siphon out the sand , or a big part of it, and put the small stones; or replace the actual sand by a white only or light brown one ; what do you think ?


----------



## tim (16 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Coming a long nicely and it looks immaculate, despite the algae...it must be hiding


 it's definitely there tim 
Staghorn


 
Brush algae


 
All pointing to low flow around the substrate level of the tank, can't find my koralia 900 at the moment though


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 May 2017)

It always looks so sinister...still, nothing a bit of extra flow and LC won't fix.


----------



## Eduard18 (16 May 2017)

Yes, I second that motion 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2017)

Morning folks, it's been a while , slight change to the scape, sand removed elecharis parvula planted, Monte Carlo has decided to work its way over the hardscape so imagine the carpet will end up mixed, working on thickening the rotala background, not sure the light is showing its best colour so may switch it out for a twinstar led.


 
Still needs work, still a little algae hanging around, cheers for looking,


----------



## andyone (21 Aug 2017)

Three beautiful scapes just one thing missing; fish! You have green fingers sir.


----------



## tim (11 Nov 2017)

Morning been absent for a while, work life and life in general not leaving much time for much else  this scape is still running although a tad overgrown



Untitled by timyapp, on Flickr


----------



## tim (29 Dec 2017)

Hey folks quick pic before the new year, 


 
Letting this over grow now try and build up some plant mass for a re scape, plants are beginning to lift from the substrate so don’t see this one lasting more than a month now, 


 
Had one little stem of pinatidifida survive from the start of the scape slowly grown into a good amount over the last few months 


 
Cheers for looking


----------

